# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Uber "Slingshot Training" Log

## UberSteroids

October 5 2007

I am gonna give this Slingshot Training a shot. Well, maybe not 100% as it says, but the Prime, Blast and Cruise stages. It makes a lot of sense to me.

Day 1 of 14 Prime Stage (de-conditioning)

Flat barbell
135x12
135x12

Incline barbell
135x12

Military press
95x10

Cable press down
60x8

Over head extensions
65x12

Front plate raises
25x10

Shrugs
95x12

----------


## UberSteroids

October 6 2007

Day 2 of 14 De-conditioning

Deadlift
155x8

Squat
135x12

Lat pull down wide grip
120x12

Lat pull down close grip
120x12

Bent over barbell rows
135x10

Barbell standing curl
95x10

Preacher curl
85x10

Hammer incline curl
40s x10

Leg extensions
100x12

Standing single leg curl
50x12

----------


## UberSteroids

October 7 2007

Day 3 of 14 De-conditioning

Flat barbell
135x12
135x12

Incline barbell
135x12

Military press standing
95x10

Cable press down
60x8

Over head bar extensions
65x12

Front plate raises
25x10

Shrugs
95x12

Incline d-bell rear delts
35s x12

----------


## UberSteroids

October 8 2007

Day 4 of 14 De-conditioning

Deadlift
135x10
135x8

Squat
135x12

Lat pull down wide grip
110x12

Lat pull down close grip
100x12

Bent over barbell rows
135x8

Standing barbell curls
75x10

Preacher curls
65x10

Hammer incline curls
35s x10

Leg extensions
100x12

Leg curls single leg
50x12

----------


## UberSteroids

October 9 2007

Day 5 of 14 De-conditioning
OFF

----------


## VWbug66

ok i get the slingshot stuff easier lookin at ur log...it seems very interesting....im gunna watch n see how ur's go, then most likely im gunna give it a try...are u on a cycle right now uber?

----------


## UberSteroids

> ok i get the slingshot stuff easier lookin at ur log...it seems very interesting....im gunna watch n see how ur's go, then most likely im gunna give it a try...are u on a cycle right now uber?


Yeah, no problem. I update daily so that's good.

I am all natural... for now at least  :Smilie:  So nope, no cycle right now.

Just a very good, pretty strict diet.

----------


## UberSteroids

October 10th 2007

Day 6 of 14 De-conditioning.

Flat barbell
135x12
145x12

Incline barbell
135x12

Military press standing
95x10

Cable press down
60x8

Over head bar extensions
65x12

Front plate raises
25x10

Shrugs
95x12
95x10

Incline d-bell rear delts
40s x12

Arnold presses
30s x12

----------


## UberSteroids

October 11th 2007

Day 7 of 14 De-conditioning

Deadlift
135x12
135x8

Squat
135x12

Lat pull down wide grip
110x12

Lat pull down close grip
100x12

Bent over barbell rows
135x8

Standing barbell curls
75x10

Preacher curls
65x12

Hammer incline curls
35s x10

Leg extensions
100x12

Leg curls single leg
50x12

Oh man, half way there. I can't wait till the Blast Stage! I am REALLY stopping myself from hitting it hard. 
One more week and I will tear it up!

----------


## VWbug66

ok cool...so how u liking the slingshot?? would you suggest doin it?

----------


## UberSteroids

> ok cool...so how u liking the slingshot?? would you suggest doin it?


I mean it is only the beginning, but what I can tell you now is that even in the 2 week de-conditioning stage (which I am in now), it feels different, because basiacally I work all muscle groups 3 times a week. Well not as intense as I lift normally but this is a total routine change. Even with such lower weight I still feel some of my muscles the next day. I guess I was just so used to same routine/lifts.

Other thing is, it makes you want to hit it hard everytime you are lifting (obviously) but you have to stick to the plan and do this lower weight for 2 weeks. So it is like holding a hungry dog on a chain with a nice bone in front of it. I am pretty excited about this.

----------


## moush

yea im doing slingshot as well but one body part a week and i love it too...i just ifnished week one of deconditioning...it is definitely the hardest thing i have done to stop yourself from lifting heavier and doing more sets but the blast and cruise should be fun!!

----------


## UberSteroids

October 12th 2007

Day 8 of 14 De-conditioning

Flat barbell
135x12
135x12

Incline barbell
135x12

Military press standing
95x10

Cable press down
50x12

Over head bar extensions
65x12

Front plate raises
25x12

Shrugs
95x12
95x12

Incline d-bell rear delts
40s x12

Arnold presses
30s x12

----------


## UberSteroids

October 13th 2007

Day 9 of 14 De-conditioning

Deadlift
135x12
135x8

Squat
135x12
135x10

Lat pull down wide grip
110x12

Lat pull down close grip
100x12

Bent over barbell rows
115x12

Standing barbell curls
95x8

Preacher curls
65x12

Reverse EZ bar curls
65x8

Hammer incline curls
35s x10

Leg extensions
100x12

Leg curls single leg
50x12

20 minutes Ellitpical

----------


## UberSteroids

October 14th 2007

Day 10 of 14 De-conditioning

Incline barbell bench
135x12
135x12

Flat barbell bench
135x12
135x12

Military press standing
95x10

Cable triceps press down
50x12
50x12

Over head triceps extensions
65x12

Front plate raises
25x12

Shrugs
95x12

Incline bench rear d-bell delts
40s x12

10min elliptical

----------


## VWbug66

ok cool..im anxious to see how this whole thing plays out

----------


## VWbug66

hey man you a fan of ls1's???

----------


## UberSteroids

> hey man you a fan of ls1's???


Oh yeaaaahhhhhh!

How did you know?

I have a beautiful Camaro Z-28.

Check it out!

Got a sound clip too.

http://www.fquick.com/garages/Chevro...Z28/2000/8442/

----------


## VWbug66

i saw ur screen name for aim..yeah ima chevy man also  :Smilie: 
i got an 86 chevy truck me n the pops rebuilt..we put a 94 LT1 in it 4L60E matched up to a 12bolt posi 3.42 gears.. I work for my dad doin fiberglass for cars-airplanes, anthing fiberglass...we make smooth corvette covers for the Lt1's and LS1's LS2's n LS7's....u might wanna check it out they look pretty good..we have a website check it out!!

http://www.southweststreetworks.com/covers.html

you'll see my LT1 engine at the bottom

btw nice ride man!! chevy's rule fords are p.o.s fords!!

----------


## UberSteroids

October 15th 2007

Day 11 of 14 De-conditioning

Deadlift
135x12
135x8

Lat pull down wide grip
110x16

Lat pull down close grip
100x18

Bent over barbell rows
135x12

Preacher curls
65x10
65x14

Reverse EZ bar curls
65x8

Hammer standing curls
35s x10

Leg extensions
100x12

Leg curls single leg
50x12

----------


## UberSteroids

> yeah ima chevy man also 
> i got an 86 chevy truck me n the pops rebuilt..we put a 94 LT1 in it 4L60E matched up to a 12bolt posi 3.42 gears.. I work for my dad doin fiberglass for cars-airplanes, anthing fiberglass...we make smooth corvette covers for the Lt1's and LS1's LS2's n LS7's....u might wanna check it out they look pretty good..we have a website check it out!!


Nice man! Is that truck pretty fast ? I wonder how it runs at the track.

My ultimate plan for this car is to put in a 427 C5R with TT PT67. This is roughly a 950hp+ combo. Too much money though, I can't afford it right now. Some day.

----------


## UberSteroids

October 16th 2007

Day 12 of 14 De-conditioning

Incline barbell bench
135x12
135x12

Flat barbell bench
135x12
135x12

Military press standing
95x10

Cable triceps press down
50x12
50x12

Over head triceps extensions
65x12

Front plate raises
25x16

Shrugs
95x16

Incline bench rear d-bell delts
40s x12

----------


## VWbug66

yea its not too bad lol..i drive it everyday to school and to work...shaved the tailgate and welded a roll pan on it..shaved the rain gutters..everything but the door handles n locks...
here's a pic...

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...UUUUUUUUCK.jpg

i wanna put an ls6 in it with a magna charger..but then again i aint got the money!! lol that always seems to be the problem when you want just a little more..

----------


## UberSteroids

Same day:

10min elliptical in the evening.

----------


## UberSteroids

October 17th 2007

Day 13 of 14 De-conditioning

Deadlift
135x12
135x8

Lat pull down wide grip
110x16

Lat pull down close grip
100x18

Bent over barbell rows
135x8

Preacher curls
65x12
65x14

Reverse EZ bar curls
65x8

Hammer standing curls
35s x10

Leg extensions
100x12

Leg curls single leg
50x12

Alright! Tommorow last day of de-conditioning which will be my day OFF. 
Then BIG BOOM 4 weeks of Anabolic Blast!

----------


## UberSteroids

October 18 2007

Day 14 od 14 De-conditioning
OFF

Prime Stage is complete!

Tommorow - 1st day of Anabolic blast. 
Carb intake is going up to about 300g/day, fat 150g/day and protein around 300g/day.

----------


## VWbug66

sweet..so the excitment begins...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> October 18 2007
> 
> Day 14 od 14 De-conditioning
> OFF
> 
> Prime Stage is complete!
> 
> Tommorow - 1st day of Anabolic blast. 
> Carb intake is going up to about 300g/day, fat 150g/day and protein around 300g/day.


Alright! Let the games begin....

----------


## UberSteroids

Wow, I really had to fight myself not to touch the heavy weight. I basically threw my EGO to the garbage for 2 weeks.

You can't believe how freaking excited I am... can't wait till tommorow. 

Almost feels like going on a date with some HOT girl for the first time!!!

Also, I think I will change the intake of fat to 180g/day.

Got the Creatine ready, 2 bottles of flax, 2 jugs of peanut butter, 10lb of oats, 3 big boxes of eggs, 2 trays of 15 chicken breats, 5lb hydro whey, 100% wheat bread, sweet potatoes...

I think I am covered...  :Hmmmm:

----------


## moush

yea bro i start my blast phase on monday!! Its definitely been the hardest thing to not touch heavy weights but its gonna be fun now!!

----------


## UberSteroids

I have that CEE creatine, I was thinking about takin one cap in the morning with breakfast, 4 caps 10 minutes before workout, 4 caps after workout with shake and than 1cap before bed. 

What do You guys think ?

BTW, I am 6`3 @ 244Lbs.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Gentlemen, the "Anabolic Prime" requires less sets and only higher reps for lactic acid increase. Doing so helps heal strained tendons and prepares the muscles and joints for future heavy loads to be used during the mass phase. Neglecting to do so will increase over-use injuries and keep you from being able to increase your strength levels over the long haul due to pain.

----------


## UberSteroids

Here is the plan for Anabolic Blast

Chest/Shoulders I
Arms I
Back/Legs I
OFF
Chest/Shoulders II
Arms II
Back/Legs II
OFF

I and II are days of the same muscle groups but using different exercises.

October 19th 2007

Day 1 of 28 Anabolic Blast
Chest I

Flat barbell bench
95x12
135x6
135x6
185x8
255x1
235x4
205x7
155x11

Upper chest stack machine
100x7
100x6
100x6

D-bell standing upright rows
35s x12
55s x6
60s x6
35s x11

Front plate raises
25x10
35x7
25x7

D-bell shrugs
90s x12
90s x12

Wow, weight feels heavy after these light 2 weeks.

----------


## UberSteroids

October 20th 2007

Day 2 of 28 Anabolic Blast
Arms I

Standing barbell curls (strict)
45x12
75x8
75x7
115x4
75x8
65x10

Standing hammer curls
35s x8
45s x5
30x x6

Triceps cable press down
50x12
70x8
70x8
90x5

Over head extensions
65x12
85x7
95x5

----------


## UberSteroids

October 21st 2007

Day 3 of 28 Anabolic Blast
Back/Legs I

Squats
95x12
135x6
135x6
185x4
135x9
135x8

Deadlift
135x10
205x8
205x6
205x4
205x4

Wide grip lat pull down
60x12
80x12
100x10
100x10
140x6
160x5
120x10
120x8

Wide grip lat face pulls
100x10
140x10
140x10

I know squats are very weak, I never really did them before  :Frown: 
Plus I am 6'3 that doesn't help. I will work it up though.

----------


## VWbug66

ya im 6'3 also....i hate squats

----------


## UberSteroids

Well, 6'3 or not.. gotta do it  :Smilie:  NO EXCUSES! ONLY FIXES  :Big Grin: 

October 22nd 2007
Day 4 of 28 Anabolic Blast
OFF

----------


## VWbug66

lol yeah.. so how is it so far?? with the correct diet and everything hows it feelin?

----------


## UberSteroids

It feels really good. 

All these sets with different weight and rep ranges. Each time I do my sessions, telling you, I feel like I really hit that muscle. After chest day I thought my tits will explode! 

I think this 3 warm-up sets and 4 work sets routine do the trick.

Also the diet part, with added creatine CEE 1000mg (10caps/day) energy is always there, and the rate at which my muscles recover is definitely much higher.

I like it...

----------


## UberSteroids

What is your weight Marsh? at 6'3.

----------


## VWbug66

im at 205 right now, just put on about 6 pounds in the last month and ahalf or so...tryin to get to like 220 and then i would like to really cut down when i get close to that point.

----------


## UberSteroids

> im at 205 right now, just put on about 6 pounds in the last month and ahalf or so...tryin to get to like 220 and then i would like to really cut down when i get close to that point.


Sounds like a plan.

I am gonna bulk all the way until March 2008. Then cut down as much as possible until fall. 

Then fall 2008 do my TEST E cycle. First one ever  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

October 23rd 2007

Day 5 of 28 Anabolic Blast
Chest I /Shoulders II

Flat barbell
95x12
135x6
135x6
185x8
235x5 +1 rep
205x8 +1 rep
155x12 +1 rep

Incline stack
100x10 +3 reps
120x7 +20 lbs
100x6

Side lateral raises 
25s x6

Front plate raises 
35x5

Arnold presses
35s x6

Sitting military barbell press
95x10
95x6
115x6

----------


## VWbug66

uh ohh pop that cherry!!! im almost ready to order my test e and tren e im soo pumpded man!! first time with tre, other cycyles were teste a deca ...personally i dont see a problem running deca in somebody's 1st cycle, but the test will do ya just fine

----------


## UberSteroids

Yeah, haha... I am sure it will.  :Big Grin: 

I bet you I will hit like 260lbs.  :What?:

----------


## UberSteroids

October 24th 2007

Day 6 of 28 Anabolic Blast
Arms

Preacher curls
35x16
55x8
55x8
85x6
95x5
65x10

Zottman d-bell curls
35s x7
45s x5

Reverse grip preacher curls
65x8
65x7
65x4

Cable press down
50x12
70x8
70x8
90x6 +1 rep

Over head extensions
65x12
85x8 +1 rep
95x5

----------


## Machin3

interesting im going with this guy after i come back from over seas love reading his posts very intelligent

----------


## VWbug66

hey uber..check this thread out..its pretty interesting..let me know what u think bout it

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=318441

----------


## UberSteroids

October 25 2007

Day 7 of 28 Anabolic Blast
Back II/Legs II

Bent over barbell rows wide grip
65x12
85x8
85x8
135x10
155x8
185x5
85x12

Mid back rows stack
60x10
100x8
120x8

Single leg curls standing
50x10
70x7
60x7

Leg extensions
100x8
120x10
120x10
140x10

Lunges
35 d-bells 2 sets

Standing barbell calf raises
90 x15
90 x20

P.S. Marsh, I will read that now. I'll let you know

----------


## VWbug66

ok cool man

----------


## UberSteroids

October 26th 2007
Day 8 of 28

OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

October 27th 2007

Day 9 of 28 
Chest/Shoulders

Flat barbell
95x12
135x6
135x6
185x8
235x6 +1 rep
205x8
155x12

Incline barbell
155x8
185x6

Standing military press
95x6
95x6

Sitting military
95x8
135x6 +20lbs

Front plate raises
35x6
35x6

Incline bench rear delts d-bells
40s x12
40s x8

Barbell shrugs
135x12
135x12

Neck
Plate on the forhead
10x10
10x8

Plate on the back of the head
10x18
10x12

Plate on the side of the head (both sides)
10x12
10x10

----------


## UberSteroids

Well Marsh, about that read. 

I honestly think I will go with standard 500mg Test E cycle with PCT.

I am not at the level to be trying NEW things, since any cycle will be NEW for me  :Smilie: 

I am sure for more experienced guys it is something to think about.

----------


## UberSteroids

October 28th 2007

Day 10 of 28
Arms

Standing barbell curls (strict)
45x12
75x6 -2 reps
75x6 -1 rep
95x6 Set added
115x5 +1 rep
75x9 Set added

Standing hammer curls
35s x9 +1 rep
45s x6 +1 rep
30s x6

Cable press down
50x12
70x8
70x6 -2 reps
90x6 +1 rep
60x10 Set added

Kneeling over head bar extensions
65x12
85x8 +1 rep
85x6
95x6 +1 rep
65x12 Set added

Reverse grip curls
65x8

----------


## VWbug66

yeah..i mean it seems to be right just wanted ur comment on it..i think im gunna try it out on the next cycle n see how it goes...

----------


## UberSteroids

October 29th 2007

Day 11 of 28 
Back/Legs

Squats
95x12
135x6
135x6
185x5 +1rep
135x5

Deadlift
135x10
205x8
205x6
255x6 +50lbs
205x5

Wide grip pull down
80x12
100x10
120x10
140x8 +2reps
160x5
120x8

Wide grip face pulls
100x10
140x10
160x6

----------


## UberSteroids

October 30th 2007

Day 12 of 28 
OFF

----------


## Tenmoney

Looking good. Already making progress adding reps and weight. I'm doing the same workout, but on a 4 day split. I'm almost done with the prime! How are you liking this way so far? I feel like I'm already getting stronger just in the prime, but it's probably just that my volume has decreased from what it was, thus making my poundages go up. Either way, I love it so far. You'll have to check my log, we can compare notes.

----------


## UberSteroids

> Looking good. Already making progress adding reps and weight. I'm doing the same workout, but on a 4 day split. I'm almost done with the prime! How are you liking this way so far? I feel like I'm already getting stronger just in the prime, but it's probably just that my volume has decreased from what it was, thus making my poundages go up. Either way, I love it so far. You'll have to check my log, we can compare notes.


Yeah I already did check it out, you are strong as a damn BULL.

I like this training a lot, I mean it has been only 2 weeks into the blast and I can tell I am changing in size. Strenght goes up as well.

As far as weight I went from 239-244 to 245-249. I always weigh myself same time of the day, butt naked before food.

My goal is to progress with weight at my heaviest set of each exercise and if needed add more volume along the way.

So far so good.

My split is 6 days a week, hitting each muscle group twice a week.
Slightly changing some of the key exercises.

Without creatine and all this food everytday I don't think it would be possible.
The muscle recovery and energy levels are so much greater. I take this Prima Force CEE 1000mg. I love that stuff.

Take care chief!

----------


## UberSteroids

October 31st 2007

Day 13 of 28 
Chest/Shoulders

Flat barbell
95x12
135x6
135x6
185x8
235x7 +1rep
205x8
155x12

Incline barbell
155x8
175x8 -10lbs
175x6 Set added

Standing barbell military press
95x6
105x6 +10lbs

Sitting barbell military
95x8

Front plate raises
35x8 +2reps
45x6 +10lbs

Light barbell shrugs
135x12

----------


## Tenmoney

Man you're the size of a house! What's your BF? My goal is about 240-250 at 10-12% BF. Right now I'm 215 at 12%. I've got a LONG way to go, but I'm hoping that this new workout will get me there faster.

----------


## UberSteroids

> Man you're the size of a house! What's your BF? My goal is about 240-250 at 10-12% BF. Right now I'm 215 at 12%. I've got a LONG way to go, but I'm hoping that this new workout will get me there faster.


Oh I'm a fatty now, it is about 16-17%  :Big Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

November 1st 2007

Day 14 of 28 
Arms

Preacher bar curls
35x16
55x8
55x8 +2reps
85x8 +2reps
95x6 +1rep

Standing bar curl with ARM BLASTER  :Wink/Grin: 
105x4 set added
85x8 set added

Zottman d-bell curls
35s x7
45s x4 -1rep

Reverse grip bar preacher curls
65x6 -2reps
65x8
65x7 +3reps

Cable press down wider grip
50x12
70x8
70x6
90x8 +2reps

Kneeling over head bar extensions
65x12
85x6
95x7 +1rep
65x12

Nice! Talking about progress.

I love this damn routine.

----------


## UberSteroids

November 2nd 2007

Day 15 of 28
Back/Legs II

Bent over barbell rows
65x12
85x8
85x8
135x8
185x5
135x8

Mid back rows - stack
60x10
100x10
120x6

Single leg standing curl
50x10
60x8
70x8
60x8

Leg extensions
100x10
120x10
140x10
160x8
180x8
200x7

----------


## UberSteroids

November 3rd 2007

Day 16 of 28
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

November 4th 2007

Day 17 of 28
Chest/Shoulders

Flat barbell
95x12
135x6
135x6
185x8
235x7
225x5 +20lbs
155x12

Incline barbell
155x6
185x8 +10lbs
155x8

Standing military barbell press
95x8 +2reps
135x2 Set added

Arnold presses
35s x8
45s x5

Front plate raises
35x8
45x6

Barbell shrugs
135x12
135x8 - behind the back
185x8

Neck workout
10lb plate forehead, back of the head, both sides of the head. 
1 set 10 rep each

----------


## UberSteroids

November 5th 2007

Day 18 of 28
Arms

Standing barbell curls
45x12
75x8 +2reps
75x6
95x6
115x5 - little cheat
95x5 +20lbs

Standing hammer curls 
35s x10 +2reps
45s x6
35s x6 Set added

Cable press down
50x12
70x6
70x6
90x7 +1rep
60x16 +6reps

Kneeling over head bar
65x12

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> November 5th 2007
> 
> Day 18 of 28
> Arms
> 
> Standing barbell curls
> 45x12
> 75x8 +2reps
> 75x6
> ...


Uber, good to see your making progress in strength. Keep up the good work!

----------


## UberSteroids

Thanks Guru! 

November 6th 2007
Day 19 of 28
OFF

----------


## moush

hey Uber...how ya likin the program so far?

----------


## UberSteroids

> hey Uber...how ya likin the program so far?


Yeah man, I like it. 

I saw your log, see I do my routine bit different but with same idea of 3 warm-up sets.

I lift 6 days in a week. Hitting each muscle group twice a week.

After two weeks of doing this, I started to feel like I am burning out a bit CNS wise. Muscle is always recovered. I had to take extra day off.

Im on CEE 10pills a day and lots of food.

So far so good.

----------


## UberSteroids

November 7th 2007

Day 20 of 28 
Back/Legs

Squats
95x12
135x6
135x6
185x8 +3reps
135x8 +3reps

Deadlift
135x10
205x6
255x6
315x5 +60Lbs
205x6 Set added

Wide grip pull down
80x12
100x10
120x10
140x8
160x5

Wide grip face pulls
120x10 +20lbs
140x8

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Yeah man, I like it. 
> 
> I saw your log, see I do my routine bit different but with same idea of 3 warm-up sets.
> 
> I lift 6 days in a week. Hitting each muscle group twice a week.
> 
> After two weeks of doing this, I started to feel like I am burning out a bit CNS wise. Muscle is always recovered. I had to take extra day off.
> 
> Im on CEE 10pills a day and lots of food.
> ...



HOW MANY SETS ARE YOU DOING PER MAJOR BODY PART TWICE A WEEK?

----------


## UberSteroids

Guru,

Closely about**:

Chest - 20 sets/week
Shoulders - 14 sets/week
Back - 22 sets/week
Legs - 16 sets/week
Biceps - 19 sets/week
Triceps - 16 sets/week

----------


## UberSteroids

November 8th 2007

Day 21 of 28 
OFF

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Guru,
> 
> Closely about**:
> 
> Chest - 20 sets/week
> Shoulders - 14 sets/week
> Back - 22 sets/week
> Legs - 16 sets/week
> Biceps - 19 sets/week
> Triceps - 16 sets/week


Uber, You'll need to drop it down to 5-6 sets twice per week (10-12 sets per week) to make good gains. Your cns will not hold up under this stress.

----------


## UberSteroids

Ahhh, I don't really want to do it. 

But I guess I will have to then. I am able to progress all the time.

Well, I will adjust a bit.

Thanks Boss.

----------


## UberSteroids

November 9th 2007

Day 22 of 28 Anabolic Blast
Chest/Shoulders

Flat barbell bench press
95x12
135x6
135x6
185x8
225x2 Set added
245x6 +10lbs
225x6 +1 rep
155x12

Incline barbell press
155x6
195x6 +10lbs
185x8 +30lbs

Standing military press
95x8
95x6

Arnold d-bell presses
35s x8

Cuban d-bell rotating
20s x10
20s x8

Front plate raises
35x 8

Barbell shrugs
135x12
135x10 behind back +2 reps
185x10 +2 reps
185x6 behind back Set added

----------


## UberSteroids

November 10th 2007
Day 23 of 28 Anabolic Blast
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

November 11th 2007

Day 24 of 28 Anabolic Blast
Arms

Preacher bar curls
35x16
55x8
55x8
85x8
105x5 +10lbs
85x7 Set added

Standing bar curls - Arm Blaster!
105x4
85x8

Zottman D-bell curls
35s x8 +1 rep
45s x5 +1 rep

Reverse grip preacher bar curls
65x8 +2 reps
75x5 +10 lbs

Cable press down (100% efficient, strict)
50x12
70x6
70x6
100x4 +10 lbs
60x12

Over head kneeling bar extensions
65x12
85x6
95x10 +3 reps

----------


## UberSteroids

November 12th 2007

Day 25 of 28 Anabolic Blast
Back I/Legs II

Bent over barbell rows
65x12
95x6 +10lbs
95x6 +10lbs
135x8
185x6 +1 rep
155x8 +20lbs

V-handle pull downs Exercise added
100x10
120x8
140x8
180x6

Single leg curls
50x10
60x8
80x8 +10lbs

Leg extensions
100x10
120x10
140x10
160x8
180x8
200x10 +3 reps

----------


## Tenmoney

Your looking great! i just did a quick overview of your log and you seem to be adding weight/reps on every workout. Awesome job! You'll have to do a run down on all the progress you've made. I see you only 3 days left on Blast. Do you have any idea how much muscle you've put on already?

----------


## UberSteroids

> Your looking great! i just did a quick overview of your log and you seem to be adding weight/reps on every workout. Awesome job! You'll have to do a run down on all the progress you've made. I see you only 3 days left on Blast. Do you have any idea how much muscle you've put on already?


Thanks man!

To be honest I am not sure. But I just checked my weight this morning, empty stomach, butt naked... 251Lbs. I would say maybe 2-4lbs of muscle. First day of the Blast I was max 244Lbs. So it is a difference of solid 7lbs. 

Thing is, I didn't do any cardio, ate the same, my weight kept going up bit by bit, and even tho with having some fat on i could see more definition/size especially on my back and chest. 

I can't wait for another Blast.

----------


## UberSteroids

November 13th 2007
Day 26 of 28

OFF

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks man!
> 
> To be honest I am not sure. But I just checked my weight this morning, empty stomach, butt naked... 251Lbs. I would say maybe 2-4lbs of muscle. First day of the Blast I was max 244Lbs. So it is a difference of solid 7lbs. 
> 
> Thing is, I didn't do any cardio, ate the same, my weight kept going up bit by bit, and even tho with having some fat on i could see more definition/size especially on my back and chest. 
> 
> I can't wait for another Blast.


This is how it's done!!! Awesome job!!!

----------


## moush

> Thanks man!
> 
> To be honest I am not sure. But I just checked my weight this morning, empty stomach, butt naked... 251Lbs. I would say maybe 2-4lbs of muscle. First day of the Blast I was max 244Lbs. So it is a difference of solid 7lbs. 
> 
> Thing is, I didn't do any cardio, ate the same, my weight kept going up bit by bit, and even tho with having some fat on i could see more definition/size especially on my back and chest. 
> 
> I can't wait for another Blast.


these are the same results I yielded...some fat gain but a definite size difference and huge strength gains

----------


## UberSteroids

November 14th 2007
Day 27 of 28 
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

November 16th 2007

Day 1 of 14 Anabolic Cruise
Chest/Shoulders

Flat barbell
135x12
225x6
245x4
225x5
225x5

Incline barbell
185x8
195x6

Military press sitting
135x8
135x6

Front plate raise
35x8
35x6

Shrugs
135x12
185x8
225x6

----------


## UberSteroids

November 17th 2007

Day 2 of 14 Cruise
OFF

----------


## audis4

nice bro!
you hit the juice? im out but ill read up your log closer when i get back. nice lifts. i haven't been on...too much school  :Frown:  im on break, ill be watchn!

----------


## UberSteroids

> nice bro!
> you hit the juice? im out but ill read up your log closer when i get back. nice lifts. i haven't been on...too much school  im on break, ill be watchn!


Audissssssss!! 

Long time! Thank a lot brother!

Well, school is school... gotta do it  :Wink: 

At least I have some time to catch up to you while you are on break! Gave me a chance haha!  :Big Grin: 

No, still all natural, trying to maximize it... then hit the Test E 600mg/wk.

Good luck with school and be done with it fast!  :Wink/Grin: 

Take care big guy!

----------


## UberSteroids

November 18th 2007

Day 3 of 14 Cruise
Arms

Standing barbell
85x8
115x4
105x6

Sitting preacher
105x3
95x4

Standing hammer
45s x6

Cable press down
80x10
80x10

Over head ext.
65x10
90x6

----------


## UberSteroids

November 19th 2007
Day 4 of 14 Cruise

OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

November 20th 2007

Day 5 of 14 Cruise
Back/Legs

Full barbell squat
135x6
135x6
185x6
205x4

Deadlift
135x8
225x6
315x4

Wide grip lat pulls
120x10
160x6

Lat pull v-handle
140x6
180x6

Leg extension
180x8
200x7

----------


## UberSteroids

November 21 2007
Day 6 of 14 Cruise
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

November 21 - 26 OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

This a version of STS that focuses on training each muscle group twice a week.
Having selected primary and secondary exercises for each muscle group.

Day 1 - Back/Biceps - Primary
Day 2 - Chest/Triceps/Shoulders/Traps - Primary 
Day 3 - Legs - Primary
Day 4 - OFF
Day 5 - Back/Biceps - Secondary
Day 6 - Chest/Triceps/Shoulders/Traps - Secondary
Day 7 - Legs - Secondary

----------


## UberSteroids

Day 1 - Primary
Back/Biceps

Deadlift
135x8
185x6
225x8
315x4

Bent over barbell rows
135x8
155x8
185x6
155x6

Standing barbell curls strict
85x8
105x6
95x6
85x8

Reverse grip curls
65x8
75x5

----------


## UberSteroids

Day 2 Primary
Chest/Triceps/Shoulders/Traps

Flat barbell
135x10
185x8
225x6
225x5
225x8

Military barbell
135x8
135x7

Cuban rotating
20s x10
20s x9

Press down
70x10
90x7
90x6
90x6

Barbell shrugs
135x12
185x10

----------


## UberSteroids

Day 3 Primary

Squats - Full
135x10
135x8
135x8
135x8
185x5

Standing calf raises with d-bells
90s x10
90s x8

----------


## UberSteroids

Day 4 OFF

Well, I had to bring a 280Lbs elliptical and a 320Lbs treadmill down the stairs to the basement. 

So... pretty active rest day hahah.

----------


## UberSteroids

Day 5 Secondary

Wide grip lat pull down (strict)
100x10
120x10
140x8
160x7
150x8

Close grip V-handle lat pulls
120x10
140x8
160x8
150x10

Preacher bar curls
65x10
85x8
105x3
85x5

Hammer curls
35s x8

Ab bench
BW x12
BW x10

----------


## UberSteroids

Day 6 - Secondary

Incline d-bell press
60s x10
80s x8
90s x10
100s x8
100s x6

Lateral cable raise 
30x9
30x7

Front plate
35x8
35x8

Rear cable delts
20x7

----------


## UberSteroids

Day 7 - OFF 
Day 8 - OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

December 6th - 9th, taking time off.

I need it.

----------


## UberSteroids

Took 6 days OFF workout. 

Wow, I feel fantastic.

I can't believe how I got worn out by the constant heavy lifting. Took about a month and a half to knock me down. Sleeping 8 hours each night and plenty of was always there, muscle was recovered, but my tendons and joints... I felt like a wreck. I was getting a feeling of maybe 4 hours sleep. CNS was way over stressed.

Didn't listen to Slingshot Gurus as far as limit the number of sets and volume, since I was doing each muscle group heavy twice a week. That's what happens when you don't listen  :Wink: 

I am starting my Prime Phase tomorrow.

Thanks a lot for following my LOG.

It really keeps me motivated too, especially that I lift by myself!

I always feel as I have to do good job at the gym so I can show it to YOU!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Took 6 days OFF workout. 
> 
> Wow, I feel fantastic.
> 
> I can't believe how I got worn out by the constant heavy lifting. Took about a month and a half to knock me down. Sleeping 8 hours each night and plenty of was always there, muscle was recovered, but my tendons and joints... I felt like a wreck. I was getting a feeling of maybe 4 hours sleep. CNS was way over stressed.
> 
> Didn't listen to Slingshot Gurus as far as limit the number of sets and volume, since I was doing each muscle group heavy twice a week. That's what happens when you don't listen 
> 
> I am starting my Prime Phase tomorrow.
> ...


Uber..I've been waiting for this statement...I wanted you to find out for yourself so you could see I have put some *serious time* into perfecting the volume and lay-out. Now you know!  :Welcome:

----------


## UberSteroids

> Uber..I've been waiting for this statement...I wanted you to find out for yourself so you could see I have put some *serious time* into perfecting the volume and lay-out. Now you know!


Uber ---->  :1laugh:  <---- Guru and others

Yeah, well I didn't even realize that I was overtrained untill I started feeling like total crap every day even after plenty of rest.

Well, I took a little time off and I am ready to roll!

 :Thumps Up:

----------


## Tenmoney

I'm glad you posted this. Doing the cruise, with anouther prime to follow,I was close to making the same mistake. But after seeing what you said, this grass hopper will continue to do as master guru teaches. :Chinese:

----------


## UberSteroids

Yes Sir, gotta follow the plan as Master Guru states.  :Whipping:

----------


## UberSteroids

Took about 7 days off training.

Day 1 of 7 de-conditioning.

8:00 am - 15 minute elliptical 65% HR

Evening workout

Flat barbell
135x12
135x12

Incline barbell
135x12

Standing barbell military
95x8

Barbell shrugs
135x10

Rear delt cable
20x12

Front plate
25x10

Over head bar
65x10

Cable press down
60x8
60x8

----------


## UberSteroids

Day 2 of 7 De-conditioning

Deadlift
135x12x2

Full squat
135x12x2

Wide grip lat pulls
120x12

Close grip lat pulls
120x12

Bent over bench d-bell rows
60s x12

Barbell curls
75x10x2

Preacher
65x12

Hammers 
35s x8

Leg ext.
120x12x2

Single leg curl
60x10x2

Calf raise
120x16x2

----------


## sphincter

OMG!!! I sooo can't wait to start this!! The Guru made me a wonderful workout plan but unfortunately right was he was doing it Ihad some life issues come up and my BJJ and weight training have suffered greatly. With any luck, by the first of the year or soon after I'll be training BJJ 2xED and in the gym 4-5x EW and BACK ON CYCLE!!!! Test, Tren , Deca and STS-training FTW!!

----------


## UberSteroids

> OMG!!! I sooo can't wait to start this!! The Guru made me a wonderful workout plan but unfortunately right was he was doing it Ihad some life issues come up and my BJJ and weight training have suffered greatly. With any luck, by the first of the year or soon after I'll be training BJJ 2xED and in the gym 4-5x EW and BACK ON CYCLE!!!! Test, Tren, Deca and STS-training FTW!!


Good deal man!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## UberSteroids

Day 3 of 7 De-conditioning

Flat barbell
135x12
135x12

Incline barbell
135x12

Standing barbell military
95x8

Barbell shrugs
135x10

Rear delt cable
20x12

Front plate
25x10

Over head bar
65x10

Cable press down
60x8
60x8

----------


## UberSteroids

Day 4 of 7 De-conditioning

15min elliptical

----------


## UberSteroids

Day 5 of 7 De-conditioning

Flat barbell
135x12
135x12

Incline barbell
135x12
135x12

Sitting d-bell presses
45s x10

Barbell shrugs
135x10

Rear delt cable
20x12

Front plate
25x12

Over head bar
65x10

Cable press down
60x8
60x8

----------


## UberSteroids

Day 6 of 7 De-Conditioning

Deadlift
135x12x2

Full squat
135x12x2

Wide grip lat pulls
120x12

Close grip lat pulls
120x12

Bent over bench d-bell rows
60s x12

Barbell curls
75x10x2

Preacher
65x12

Hammers
35s x8

Leg ext.
120x12x2

Single leg curl
60x10x2

Calf raise
120x16x2

----------


## UberSteroids

Two more days until Blasting! 

Gonna do my food shopping today, my whey is ready and my CEE should be in tommorow as well.

I will try to gain 5Lbs in next month and a half.

Thanks for checking out my log guys!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Tenmoney

I've posted detailed before and after stats for my first STS cycle. Check them out and let me know what you think. Also, I'm not sure if you've already done it, but you and Moush should post your results as well on the STS thread to back up Ronnie's training method. Between the 3 of us we should be able to put enough evidence out there for people to really give STS a good hard look.

----------


## UberSteroids

Tenmoney, yeah I saw that. It is a nice summary.

I am gonna try to do mine as well.

Day 7 of 7 De-conditioning (+7 days OFF prior to this = 14 days de-conditioning)
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

STS set up for working out each muscle group twice a week!

Day 1 of 28 Blasting
Back/Biceps/Forearms - Primary

Deadlift 
135x12
185x6
185x6
225x6
315x5
295x1

Wide grip lat pulls (strict!)
120x6
140x8
160x6

D-bell bench rows
60s x6
90s x8
90s x8

Standing barbell curls
45x12
65x6
65x6
95x7
115x3
95x7

Reverse grip preacher curl
65x8
75x4
65x8

Phew... good workout. Next one will be better as I am getting used to the heavier weight again after a rest phase.

----------


## UberSteroids

Day 2 of 28 Blasting
Chest/Shoulders/Triceps/Traps - Primary

Flat barbell
135x12
155x6
155x6
225x4
225x6
225x6

Military d-bell press
60s x8
60s x8

Front plate
35x8
35x8

Cuban rotating
25s x8
25s x8

Cable press down (strict! %100 efficient cable)
60x12
70x6
70x6
100x4
90x6

D-bell shrugs
60s x10
90s x10

----------


## UberSteroids

Day 3 of 28
Day 4 of 28 
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

Day 5 of 28 Blast

Deadlift
135x12
185x8
185x6
255x6
255x6
325x4

Wide grip lat pulls (strict %100 efficient pulley)
120x6
140x8
160x8
140x10

Standing barbell curl with ARM BLASTER
45x8
45x12
65x6
95x8
100x6
100x6

D-bell bench rows
90s x10
90s x10

Reverse grip preachers
65x6
65x9
75x6

----------


## UberSteroids

Day 6 of 28

Flat barbell bench
135x12
155x6
155x6
225x8
245x8
225x7

Military D-bell press
60s x10
70s x8

Cable press down
60x12
70x6
100x5
90x8
80x10
80x10
90x6

----------


## UberSteroids

Day 7 of 28 Blasting

Should be my Leg day, well... too bad but I had something that came up... I had to deliver two 430Lbs treadmills, take them out of the box, bring them down the stairs to the basement while making turns on the way down.

Needles to say, that didn't feel very well as I just did some deadlifting couple of days before.

Also, the day was so nutz, I totally missed 2 meals.. and ate crap on other 4.

 :Frown:

----------


## UberSteroids

Day 8 of 28 Blasting

OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

I havent lifted in 4 days... totally failed to follow my routine and my diet.

I'll be back when my sh!t is all together and my motivation is back.

It's either doing it right or not doing it at all.

My sorry ass is done here for now.

Have a happy new Year!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I havent lifted in 4 days... totally failed to follow my routine and my diet.
> 
> I'll be back when my sh!t is all together and my motivation is back.
> 
> It's either doing it right or not doing it at all.
> 
> My sorry ass is done here for now.
> 
> Have a happy new Year!


*Your in big trouble!!J/K*

I know why you are getting burned out. Shoot me a pm!

----------


## UberSteroids

I don't think I am burning out.

I don't know what is going on.

I should be leaving for the new years party in 15 minutes, I had my seat reserved with my friends, paid 120.00. I don't even feel like going, I don't care

Dec 31 2007 - 6:46Pm 
Random stress relief ?  :Frown: 

Flat barbell
135x12
155x6
155x6
225x8
245x6
225x10
225x10
225x10

Cable press down (100% efficient pulley)
70x10
90x6
80x6

Over head bar extensions
65x10
85x10
85x10

Rear delts
30s x10
30s x10
30s x10

----------


## UberSteroids

Jan 1st 2008

Standing barbell curls with Arm Blaster
45x12
65x6
65x6
85x8
100x8
100x8
100x8

Reverse grip bar curls
65x10
65x10
75x8

Lat pulls close grip V-bar
100x10
120x8
140x8
160x4

30min elliptical @ 70% HR

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I don't think I am burning out.
> 
> I don't know what is going on.
> 
> I should be leaving for the new years party in 15 minutes, I had my seat reserved with my friends, paid 120.00. I don't even feel like going, I don't care
> 
> Dec 31 2007 - 6:46Pm 
> Random stress relief ? 
> 
> ...


Could be the holiday blues! :Tear:  If it continues let me know!

----------


## UberSteroids

> Could be the holiday blues! If it continues let me know!


Will do Ronnie,

Appreciate it.

----------


## UberSteroids

Incline D-bell press
55s x10
90s x10
90s x8
90s x8
90s x7

Cable press down
70x10
80x8

Over head bar extensions
65x10
65x8
85x6
85x8

Over head d-bell extensions
90x6

Standing d-bell curl
55s x8

----------


## UberSteroids

Last time I measured my arms was about year and a half ago and they measured very poor 14.75 inch.

I was pretty upset and I never measure any of my body parts since then. Got on the heavy bulker and some serious workout.

See, I am 6`3 and it is so hard for me to get a good size out of my long limbs. Seems like all this mass spreads evenly and I guess I just require more mass to make them look really BIG.

I see myself after each workout in the mirror. I never see the difference that way  :Smilie:  

Anyways, as I noticed that most of my shirts don't even fit anymore or they got really tight. So I measured my arms just for the hell of it and I got them at 17.25 before workout. It is still fairly poor measurement in general, but I think I would need like 21 inches to make them look big  :Smilie:  

Good thing is... it is a progress of 3 inches in about 18 months which I am pretty happy with.

Hopefully another 18 months passes I will be making this post once again about jumping from 17.25 to 19.25  :Big Grin:  Then I could say, yes, my arms are pretty big  :Smilie: 

Thanks guys!

----------


## Squatman51

I dont see how using 3 plates on deadlifts and 2 plates on squats will get your legs and back much bigger?? I am a powerlifter but have a knee injury that i am rehabbing, I am looking for a program while it gets better such as HIT varitey, DC, and ive been reading about this slingshot. My main focus right now is putting on size but this slingshot sounds a little odd for me??

----------


## Squatman51

sorry didnt want to hijack your thread or anything i was just asking questions about the program

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I dont see how using 3 plates on deadlifts and 2 plates on squats will get your legs and back much bigger?? I am a powerlifter but have a knee injury that i am rehabbing, I am looking for a program while it gets better such as HIT varitey, DC, and ive been reading about this slingshot. My main focus right now is putting on size but this slingshot sounds a little odd for me??


*Slingshot Training*  is basic periodization. You cannot keep getting stronger forever! Strength gains are not infinite regardless of who claims differently. I believe just about anyone can get a decent base in terms of strength gains from low volume but many people still don't realize that *volume* and *frequency* are also forms of overload! You can't always become stronger but you can always add more volume or increase your training frequency. The *STS* take advantage of all three variables *(volume, strength, frequency)*.

Just because a workout is lighter per se does not mean you are not stimulating muscle tissue. I hope this helps!

----------

